# September 2017 Buddies



## sarah2211

Hi everyone,

I got my BFP on Christmas Eve eve after 13 months on TTC. Thank you Clomid! My EDD is 3rd September

I had a MC at 5 weeks 2 days back in July and obviously hoping this will be the real deal. 

My first beta was 12 DPO was 64 and yesterday at 16 DPO it was 320! Been feeling really tired and have full and sensitive boobs. 

Really keen to chat to any others due September 2017!


----------



## Katy78

Hi!
I got my BFP today, on 12 dpo. Also on clomid. This will be my third, I already have two boys, aged almost 4 and almost 2.
I feel a bit nauseous (it's too early I know...) but otherwise okay. Hoping for the best.
I'm due on 11 September.


----------



## sarah2211

Congratulations Katy, how exciting. 

I felt nauseous around 12 DPO too and again this morning I vomited :( I get the feeling I'm going to have a hard time with morning sickness.


----------



## nessaw

Hi I got my Bfp yesterday at 4+5 edd 3rd Sept as well. I'd been ignoring symptoms as they'd tricked me on previous cycles! Had 3 mcs before my rainbow last year. Hoping all ok. Waiting to hear back from the Rmc consultant. Got sore bbs a bit of nausea but the giveaway was afternoon snoozing!


----------



## sarah2211

Nessaw, congrats :) 

I had a MC in July and it's been making me feel on edge and stressed about this pregnancy. I know there's nothing really that can be done to prevent it if it's going to happen. Are you taking baby aspirin or anything? I hope you're managing to relax and enjoy it a little!


----------



## nessaw

Sarah unfortunately pg is never the same after a loss. I was on edge the whole of my rainbow one. Am feeling quite calm at the mo but it's only been a day! Yup picked up baby aspirin yesterday-was on it whole pg last time plus progesterone for first 16 weeks but can only get that from the consultant.


----------



## sarah2211

Yeah I think you're right. I'm trying to relax and be grateful we have gotten this far. It's been a hard time TTC and we are finally there. I think as the excitement dulled a little, the anxiety grew. That's good, I'm on baby aspirin too but my progesterone levels were good so no progesterone


----------



## Webby

Sarah, so pleased you started a thread! I was debating starting one myself. 

I got my bfp on Christmas Day. I think I'm 5weeks 3days. Got my first appointment on Tues so will hopefully find out more then. 

This is my first bfp. I'm so sorry to hear about your previous losses. I can't begin to imagine how hard they must have been. Like you said Sarah, initial excitement has turned to anxiety too. 

Symptoms for me right now are lots and lots of burping!? I feel sick for a little bit and then I burp and I'm fine, but I'm burping a LOT! Sore boobs/nipples are coming and going along with tender pelvic area with a bit of cramping sometimes. 

Praying that our beans stick x


----------



## Katy78

Congrats to all the new ladies!
I'm starting to obsess over BFP lines. Is it getting darker (enough)??? I know I should relax but it's hard. I tested on 12 dpo and 14 dpo (today) and I have I more IC left for 16 dpo. Should I order more? I also have a CB digital which I am saving for a bit later.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hello ladies! 

I'm due with my second on September 5. I didn't have any morning sickness with my first, so I'm hoping to avoid it again, but the fatigue is already kicking my butt. 

I'm sorry to read about earlier losses :(. It must add so much stress to pregnancy. Hopefully everyone has a good, healthy, sticky baby this time around.


----------



## Ms_Friendly

Hey everyone! I'm due the 3rd of September and would like a buddy to chat with along this journey. First time mom here and so scared!


----------



## sarah2211

Welcome newbies! It's definitely an anxious time and I keep expecting I'm going to see blood and for it to all be over. I'm trying to just enjoy each day that I'm pregnant. 

And symptoms wise, really tired and getting tired very quickly. I've been having a nap most days. Sore boobs and they've grown (they were already big enough :( ). A little bit of nausea and upset tummy. I vomited once. A few cramps and sharp, pulling feelings. 

I rung and left a message for a midwife but nothing's open. It makes life hard when you get your BFP over Christmas/new year haha

I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## TFBG

Hello ladies! Congrats on your BFPs. I am due 5 September. I too am so terrified that I will see blood. We've been trying for a really long time so I'm cautiously excited. I can't wait to have my appointment, i think that'll really make it real.
My symptoms; SUPER sensitive nipples, pains in entire breast for a short time earlier today, increased appetite, increased tiredness, mild cramps and tugs, a tad bit nauseous but it seems OH has taken my morning sickness lol. 
Happy and Healthy 9 months to us!


----------



## dunibaby

Congrats to us all on our BFP!!! My EDD is 9/3/17, super excited and nervous as we currently have a 1 year old. Counting down the days till 1/19/17, first doc appoint, should be almost 8 weeks so we should be able to see & hear our little bean.
This time around the MS is kicking my but, comes at any time of the day or night and says here I am!! I am also having a lot of heartburn and toothaches along with the random tightness and cramping and the tiredness started very early on. Besides that doing fabulous!!! Happy and Healthy 10 months to us all!!!


----------



## Webby

Welcome everyone who is new. I had my obgyn appointment today and she did a transvaginal scan. It's hard to pinpoint my dates because if we counted the first day of my last cycle, I would be in the second trimester already lol (I won't go into details, but like lots of you, it's been a long journey to get to this point, but let's focus on the positives for now!) She thinks I'm 5 weeks 5days today (Tuesday) which is what I estimated myself. 

Scan all went well. Didn't quite hear a heartbeat - she said I was just on the cusp of hearing it but probably just a matter of a day too early. It was still really amazing, though, as I don't think I quite believed it till now - I still can't quite believe it now, apart from some of the symptoms. Nearly threw up when brushing my teeth this morning! PLus, I'm struggling to keep my bowel movements regular if you get what I'm saying? Any second time mums on here have any natural suggestions to help with that?

Hope everyone and their little beans are doing well xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

A good probiotic will really help with regularity. My midwife recommends Florijen 3 because it's use on pregnant women has been studied, but any of them really should be safe.


----------



## sarah2211

Welcome newbies,

I spoke with my midwife and she thinks my EDD is probably end of august but I'm going to stick with you ladies because I think it's probably start of September based on when I O'd. 

Webby, can't help sorry, I'm having the opposite problem! 

Anyone else's boobs grown? Mine feel like they're nearly twice the size.


----------



## MrsKChicago

My bras are definitely a little snug! They ballooned with my first.


----------



## Webby

Hi All, update from me:

Ended up going for an ultrasound today because I starting having some really bad pain down my right groin area accompanied with some bleeding. I'm 6 weeks today. Thankfully, all is fine and we got to hear the heartbeat (though, it seemed a bit low in my mind) which was nice and bit reassuring. They said the bleeding is probably old implantation blood since it's more brown in colour and that the bad pain (which is still really painful as I write) is probably old scar tissue from surgery (I've had to surgeries in that area) and endometriosis. My last surgery was in October so they said that that specific area is probably feeling tender and aggravated from a growing uterus. She said that it might end up being an issue throughout the pregnancy. I've been told to rest and take it easy this weekend.

I'm glad everything is okay, I really am, but the whole experience has freaked me out a bit and made the possibility of something going wrong more real. 

Hope the rest of you are doing okay xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds scary! I'm glad to hear everything is OK, and I hope the pain isn't too bad.


----------



## Webby

All okay thanks, Chicago. Spotting stopped over the weekend and the pain did go away. Hope it doesn't come back!

How is everyone else doing? Does anyone feel like these hormones are making you crazy?!


----------



## Katy78

Unfortunately I ended up having a chemical, lines weren't progressing and I started bleeding two days ago.

Best of luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Webby

Katy, I'm so sorry to hear that. My heart goes out to you xxx Take care xx


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I am sorry to hear about that Katy.,


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry, Katy.


----------



## nessaw

I'm sorry Katy.x


----------



## hangryaf

Hi ladies, can i please join?

I got my first :bfp: at 8dpo and a much stronger :bfp: today at 10dpo, i can hardly believe it! My EDD is September 25th :happydance: 

I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks in August and a chemical in October so I'm testing like crazy watching the progression, anybody else? I swear i do my own head in stressing :shrug:


----------



## sarah2211

I'm sorry Katy, good luck for your next cycles. 

Welcome hangry 

Sorry I've been MIA. Been feeling terrible. Exhaustion, nausea, vomiting, crying... everyone tries to tell me that I should look on the bright side that it should be gone by 12 weeks. I know that's not true for everyone and that's another 5 weeks of feeling like I'm dying. B6 and Metacloprimide are doing nothing. I wish I could sleep until this is gone, except I have to go back to work on Thursday and I don't know how I'm going to manage


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds awful. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Webby

Sorry you're still feeling so rough Sarah. It's quite a roller-coaster! 

I felt completely normal yesterday which was weird. I had my scan booked for the end of the day so it was nice to confirm that everything was going well. It's amazing watching the development in the early stages. I loved seeing and hearing the heartbeat. 

Today, I feel terrible. That seems be how it is for me - a few off days at varying levels and then a day when I feel fine. Can't wait till my nap after work later :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## MrsKChicago

Did you ladies see the bigger September thread? I don't recall what folder it's in, but it's around here somewhere if you're interested.

I'm feeling a little queasy still, but the fatigue is easing up.


----------



## Impatient27

Can I join? Just got my BFP today at 13dpo! EDD is September 28!!

MrsK, what's the name of the larger thread? I didn't see it. 

I think it's just in my head, but as soon as I got the BFP I started feeling nauseas! Already :-( but sooooo excited and a little panicky!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Here's a link to the big thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2422879-due-sept-2017-a.html

I'm still queasy on and off. Keeping myself fed seems to help but not everything is appetizing. I actually threw up a little brushing my teeth this morning. Kind of defeats the purpose of brushing them.


----------



## Webby

Yeh, brushing my teeth is now a constant battle lol


----------

